

A command line interface for 1Password - lukashed
https://github.com/georgebrock/1pass

======
climaxius
For those interested in 1password on other platforms, I also created a Chrome
extension a while ago, primarily so I could use my 1password DB on Linux:
[https://github.com/robbiev/multipass-
chrome](https://github.com/robbiev/multipass-chrome)

I don't make use of the project posted here though, I wrote my own 1password
lib in Go. The extension uses Chrome's native messaging to talk to the native
Go binary, so unlike some other projects this does not run a local HTTP server
or something like that.

------
enoch_r
Heh--I just spent the last few days going the opposite way, building a web
interface for Pass for fun. Demo is up here:
[http://example.pw.less.sexy/](http://example.pw.less.sexy/) (the service and
master password are both "pass") and source is here:
[https://github.com/johnswanson/pass-
server](https://github.com/johnswanson/pass-server)

Nice job--I used to use 1Password and remember looking for a tool like this!

------
therealmarv
I've seen something similar like this for Keepass. They warned that it is not
as secure as using Keepass directly (here is no warning) and I guess it is the
same for 1Password. This gives more possibility for attack vectors is my
guess.

------
colordrops
Why would anyone trust 1password or any other closed source password manager
at all?

~~~
fleshweasel
It's a little excessive to say that closed source means it can't possibly be
secure or trustworthy. It implies open source is a silver bullet for security,
which just isn't true.

I use 1Password and love it. I can tell after using other products that they
have put a tremendous attention to detail into it. It is really easy to use
and thoughtful in its design compared to the alternatives.

~~~
colordrops
I said nothing about open source being a silver bullet. I only implied that it
is better than closed source. The consensus has been that open source is more
secure, especially with the bad behavior of corporations and government agency
strong arm techniques in mind.

It just makes no sense to centralize your most important secrets into a single
attack point for which you have no idea about its inner workings.

~~~
mikhailt
What consensus? All I'm seeing are assumptions that being able to read code
easily means it is more secure. Someone can easily write an open-source
project that looks like it is a secure project but can easily be misused to do
bad things without people catching it in the act.

Look at Heartbleed and how lack of funding led to a horrible bug being missed.
There has been other open-source projects hit by similar issues. Just as there
are closed-source projects being hit with their own issues.

The nature of the code license does not, and I stress this strongly, lead to
anything being more secure than other solutions.

A properly funded and talented team of developers working on an open source
project is just as secure as a properly funded and talented team of developers
working on a closed source project.

------
ioquake3
There's another 1password interface that works on Linux called 1pass
[http://icculus.org/1pass/](http://icculus.org/1pass/) that will pop up a GUI
menu for your items.

------
pablovidal85
Looks less useful than
[http://www.passwordstore.org/](http://www.passwordstore.org/). Also, try
renaming README.txt to README.md.

------
ahmett
I wish I could use 1password as my private key store (~/.ssh, per se). I hope
the author reads this.

------
dhfromkorea
This looks interesting. I am curious where the main use cases would lie for
this CLI vs. the official GUI?

~~~
8ig8
> Now, whenever I start ``mutt``, I am prompted for my 1Password Master
> Password and not my Gmail password.

So I guess it is useful for staying in context when needing a password at the
command line.

------
drinchev
Really neat. Thank you!!!

